# Ihre Meinung zu Rome: Total War?



## Administrator (4. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## winhistory (4. Oktober 2004)

es fehlt eindeutig die schaltfläche "interessiert mich nicht",
den es ist nen unterschied ob man was nicht kennt, oder absichtlich
nicht spielt.


----------



## Vash_X (4. Oktober 2004)

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, habe es mir aber dann so ausgelegt, dass man, wenn man es nicht gespielt hat...auch nicht kennt.


----------



## Ereb (4. Oktober 2004)

SYSTEM am 04.10.2004 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Bis auf die Tatsache, dass man die Kampagne anfangs nur als Römer spielen kann, bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Zock. Aber regt mich schon auf, dass ich 40€ bezahlt habe und dann nicht mit der Seite spielen kann, wegen der ich das Spiel eigentlich gekauft habe.


----------



## gladiator3000 (4. Oktober 2004)

Ereb am 04.10.2004 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 04.10.2004 11:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und welche ist diese seite ??


----------



## Damaskus (5. Oktober 2004)

Rome ist einfach ... godlike


----------



## s1lencer (6. Oktober 2004)

Vash_X am 04.10.2004 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, habe es mir aber dann so ausgelegt, dass man, wenn man es nicht gespielt hat...auch nicht kennt.



Dafür gibts dann ja durchschnittlich. Es ist für mich nichts besonderes / interessantes, also praktisch sticht es aus der Masse nicht herraus.


----------



## BlueLabel (6. Oktober 2004)

Vash_X am 04.10.2004 12:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, habe es mir aber dann so ausgelegt, dass man, wenn man es nicht gespielt hat...auch nicht kennt.



UND GENAU DAS!!!!!
Das ist die verfälschung des Votes, macht endlich "kenn ich nicht" raus aus der bewertung......es bringt doch nichts wenn einer es noch nicht gespielt hat aber richtig geil findet sagt "kenn ich nicht" so wird doch der Vote kaputt gemacht man denkt halt bei 2000 bewertungen....das 1000 es nicht kennen aber eigentlich haben von diesen 1000...500 es bloß noch nicht gespielt finden es aber geil denken aber das sie "kenn ich nicht" auswählen müssen.

Und wenn ihr da kein Problem seht dann braucht ihr auf die Votes nicht zu hören!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

MFG


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Oktober 2004)

BlueLabel am 06.10.2004 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Vash_X am 04.10.2004 12:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie kann man etwas geil finden was mann nicht kennt oder nicht gespielt hat das geht doch nicht


----------



## BlueLabel (6. Oktober 2004)

SchumiGSG9 am 06.10.2004 10:12 schrieb:
			
		

> BlueLabel am 06.10.2004 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wieso soll das nicht gehen???
Less lieber nochmal durch,...dann antworte darauf!
Als hättest du, sagen wir mal DOOM3 in einem Video gesehen hast es aber noch nicht gespielt findest es aber geil PUNKT, AUS, ENDE!!! (DAS GEHT ALSO)

KAPPISCHE  

Ausserdem geht um was anderes, aber nur als info!


----------



## MatthaeusSchmidt (6. Oktober 2004)

BlueLabel am 06.10.2004 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> SchumiGSG9 am 06.10.2004 10:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dann findest du das Video zu Doom3 geil, nicht das Spiel. Ein großer Unterschied, wie ich meine...


----------



## Gerry (7. Oktober 2004)

MatthaeusSchmidt am 06.10.2004 10:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann findest du das Video zu Doom3 geil, nicht das Spiel. Ein großer Unterschied, wie ich meine...



full ACK!

btw: Wenn die Variante "kenne ich nicht" herausgenommen wird, dann stimmen meist die uninteressierten Spieler negativ ab, weil Rome z.B. nicht in ihr Shooter-Segment fällt.   

Wäre aber besser, wenn die Variante "interessiert mich nicht" hinzugefügt wird.

P.S.: Spiele auch gerne (Taktik-)Shooter und fast hätte ich es vergessen:

ROME IST GENIAL !


----------



## ElNonsk (11. Oktober 2004)

Rome ist brillant. Wer etwas gegenteiliges behauptet, wird meinen römischen Kampfhunden zum Fraß vorgeworfen.


----------



## peterabraham (16. Oktober 2004)

Ich find knights of honor vieeel besser


----------



## LowriderRoxx (17. Oktober 2004)

The shiznit.


----------



## Raminator (27. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann man Rome Total War nicht als gut finden.Das ist das genialste Strategie-Spiel überhaupt.Wenn man es öfters spielt und immer die Schlachten selber macht,dann sieht man wie genial das Spiel ist.
Fühl mich manchmal wie im Film Troja.


----------



## Jango85 (27. Oktober 2004)

IS mir alles wurscht !!! 

Ich find das spiel Rome einfach total geil . . . 
Nur leider ist es eins von den spielen wo man sich gleich den ganzen tag zeit nehem muss. 
Einmal angefangen kan man einfach nicht mehr aufhören.
Dazu muss ich noch sagen das ich eigendlich shooter beforzuge. . 

Also in meinen augen spizen game. Nur leider gibt es keien Kartengenerator und man kan nur auf der beschissenen Euro karte spielen. Aber wozu gibt es erweiterungen. .


----------

